# How do you fully tighten 32 86 fast track boots?



## Skier's Edge (Aug 4, 2012)

It's really just about pulling them until they are snug and then flipping the lock up on each side making sure it is securely holding the laces in the little teeth. I guess to keep them tight while you are pulling up on them don't release that pressure until you lock them in place. Be sure to do one at a time and don't overtighten the boot.


www.skiersedgeproshops.com


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If you are having trouble getting the boots tight enough to securely hold your foot they are probably too large for you. You may need new boots or to adjust the fit with a new footbed or fitment foam. I have long toes that give me a low volume foot. I put a few mm of foam under my footbed to bring my foot up and fill in the space.


----------



## Projunt (Oct 25, 2012)

The boots fits good, i just prefer them to be little tighter than usual. would it help to break them in more to tighten them more?
Also, how do i know if the boot isn't over tightened if I prefer them tight?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you flexing in the boot when you're tightening it?


----------



## Projunt (Oct 25, 2012)

Can you explain the process? I am sorry I am a newbie.

The way I was tightening them was to, stand and pull and lock a lace at a time.


----------

